# At what point can I rightfully consider myself an EMT-B?



## Wild_Weasel (Aug 28, 2010)

At what point can I rightfully consider myself an EMT-B? I completed class, practical, clinical, and satisfied all the pre-exquisites, but will not have the opportunity to take the NREMT-B exam until October when home on leave, since it is not available where I’m stationed in Afghanistan.  My motivation for getting recertified was to become a “competent” first responder.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> At what point can I rightfully consider myself an EMT-B? I completed class, practical, clinical, and satisfied all the pre-exquisites, but will not have the opportunity to take the NREMT-B exam until October when home on leave, since it is not available where I’m stationed in Afghanistan.  My motivation for getting recertified was to become a “competent” first responder.
> 
> Cheers,
> W-W



I think most of the people here would say that technically you are an EMT when you pass your regions licensing tests, but that you aren't really an EMT until you are in the field working and have learned how to respond both to emergencies themselves as well as your reaction to them. I think taking the EMT class probably does a good job in preparing you to act as a FR.


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 28, 2010)

when you get hired, working under Medical Control, pass probation,, then you are an EMT-B... 
There should be a classification,  "eligible to be Licensed as EMT-B, I, or P"


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2010)

Once you get licensed.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 29, 2010)

Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. You need to have a valid cert # to be the real deal.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2010)

Technically once you get that license number in the mail, its official. YOU ARE an EMT, however i speak for myself by saying i will feel MUCH more confident in telling people that once i am working in the field and get more experience handling calls and situations.


----------



## dudemanguy (Sep 7, 2010)

When you have a current license that states your an EMT-B and allows you to work as one would be my opinion.

Although there are probably people who are certified as an EMT-B with the NREMT who never bother getting a state license because they just wanted the certification as a feather to put in their cap when applying for a different job or to a school.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2010)

or certified.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 7, 2010)

I tend to tell people that I'm an EMT by training/certification... since I'm not technically working in an EMT capacity unless I'm at the amusement park.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> At what point can I rightfully consider myself an EMT-B? I completed class, practical, clinical, and satisfied all the pre-exquisites, but will not have the opportunity to take the NREMT-B exam until October when home on leave, since it is not available where I’m stationed in Afghanistan.  My motivation for getting recertified was to become a “competent” first responder.
> 
> Cheers,
> W-W



When you get your notification that you have passed the NREMT-B exam, you are a NREMT. When your state license is processed and your entry in the state licensure db shows up as "Active" and you receive your card in the mail, you are an EMT-B. 

There is no need to complicate things.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 8, 2010)

you an EMT once you have completed your 3 year residency in emergency medicine.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2010)

firecoins said:


> you an EMT once you have completed your 3 year residency in emergency medicine.


:huh::unsure::mellow::lol::blush:


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on your passing !!!!

I passed my state test, so I am an EMT-b. However, I am an unemployed EMT-b.

The scholastic definition of unemployed is searching for a job but not having one.

I am employed, in general, but not as an EMT-b.


----------



## dave3189 (Sep 8, 2010)

You are an EMT when you get licensed by the state, just as with a nurse, ect.  Otherwise, you may be certified as to the training requirements but that is all.  I don't consider someone with just their NREMT to be an EMT.  The distinction is licensure vs. certification.  An interesting thing about WA state is that you can't be licensed and be unemployed.  In order to get your state license, you have to be affiliated with an EMS agency.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 9, 2010)

dave3189 said:


> An interesting thing about WA state is that you can't be licensed and be unemployed.  In order to get your state license, you have to be affiliated with an EMS agency.



Aren't all of your alcohol sales ran by the state too?

I got my NREMT and State license but considered myself an EMT once I passed my NREMTs.  The state licensing (here in GA at least) seems just another way to get money since all you do is give your numbers and then they mail you literally a peice of paper to cut out.  Infact the piece of paper was so crappy I wanted to just go back there and slap them and ask for $74.50 back since 50cents is probably the paper cost.

I'm sure there are those who say you aren't until you get experience "in the field" but I think a lot of us have a good bit from our clinical rotations.

If anyone says otherwise, then practice some JV sticks on them wether they like it or not.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 10, 2010)

firecoins said:


> you an EMT once you have completed your 3 year residency in emergency medicine.



2 years of class, 2 years of rotations, then 3 in the residency...sign me up!



Lets make this more complicated. In my county, you aren't really an EMT until you have passed an EMT class, passed a state exam, and been cleared to work in the county. Until you get cleared, you are little more than a trunk monkey sitting in the captain's seat.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> At what point can I rightfully consider myself an EMT-B? I completed class, practical, clinical, and satisfied all the pre-exquisites, but will not have the opportunity to take the NREMT-B exam until October when home on leave, since it is not available where I’m stationed in Afghanistan.  My motivation for getting recertified was to become a “competent” first responder.
> 
> Cheers,
> W-W



Well, you are certified but not licensed. When you pass the exam and get that winning result, you can call yourself and EMT...but ya can't practice until you receive the license required by your state. Of course the military does its own thing but here, you will have to wait. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 10, 2010)

When you think about it, it's really quite simple. Even though you have a valid cert, you still need to be under a medical director to be able to operate as an EMT. You can't just run around with oxygen, glucose tubes, an AED, a couple of epi pens, ntg, or albuterol w/nebulizers on your own without medical oversight, can you? That would be illegal.

When a medical director authorizes you to operate as an EMT, you can then consider yourself one. 

Another way to think about it - when I first got my medic cert, I was still an EMT until my hospital's OMD signed off on me to operate as a medic. In the interim, I was just a card holder. If I were to have dropped a tube, paced, pushed meds, etc. to "help out" it would have been illegal.

The cert grants you authorization to operate under the OMD's medical license. When you're signed off, then you're authorized to operate within your scope. Then you're officially an EMT.

If I were to quit my job tomorrow I would be an unemployed individual with an EMT-P certification. I'm not a paramedic because my cert is useless without proper medical authorization.

Edit: The reason I'm harping on this is because there are individuals out there (whackers) who will "reappropriate" (steal) medical equipment, such as O2, glucose, epi pens and such and freelance on their personal time. One poster was even asking about carrying around their own personal AED! I've seen medics that carry around their own intubation set, along with IV equipment, IV NaCl, admin sets, etc. This is for off duty use (abuse), which is way different from being authorized to practice off duty in your district, if such a provision exists.


----------



## Cohn (Sep 10, 2010)

Technically when you get your certs... But in reality I did not feel like one until I helped save another human being.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 10, 2010)

46Young said:


> When you think about it, it's really quite simple. Even though you have a valid cert, you still need to be under a medical director to be able to operate as an EMT. You can't just run around with oxygen, glucose tubes, an AED, a couple of epi pens, ntg, or albuterol w/nebulizers on your own without medical oversight, can you? That would be illegal.



This has always bothered me and maybe I'm looking at it wrong.  But it feels that despite I paid for schooling, put this knowledge into my head, and have aquired these skills that my skills belong to someone else (being the medical director).  A doctor can operate "off-duty" and for example hop on an ambulance and mix drugs and even use a scapal.  But I can't stick a simple adjuct down a non breathing person's throat (not that I would) without a doctor basically saying it is okay.

Maybe I'm looking at it wrong but that just bugs me.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you think that the current level of education provides enough fo a foundation to offer independent care?

Do you carry your own malpractice insurance?

What sort of access do you have to adjust your practice to evaluate and incorporate new evidence based practices?

If you want to provide care off duty, are you prepared to maintain documentation of all care provided past basic first aid? Afterall, physician can't just write a prescription and be done with it.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 10, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> This has always bothered me and maybe I'm looking at it wrong.  But it feels that despite I paid for schooling, put this knowledge into my head, and have aquired these skills that my skills belong to someone else (being the medical director).  A doctor can operate "off-duty" and for example hop on an ambulance and mix drugs and even use a scapal.  But I can't stick a simple adjuct down a non breathing person's throat (not that I would) without a doctor basically saying it is okay.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong but that just bugs me.



A doctor has a medical license. They have the liberty to practice "off-duty." You may see a PA in their office for primary care, or at the ED, but they are still under the direction of a physician. My understanding is that the same goes for a NP, but I'm not 100% sure. Bottom line, stay in your lane.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 12, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> 2 years of class, 2 years of rotations, then 3 in the residency...sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this more complicated. In my county, you aren't really an EMT until you have passed an EMT class, passed a state exam, and been cleared to work in the county. Until you get cleared, you are little more than a trunk monkey sitting in the captain's seat.



thats after 4 years of undergrad classes.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 12, 2010)

46Young said:


> A doctor has a medical license. They have the liberty to practice "off-duty." You may see a PA in their office for primary care, or at the ED, but they are still under the direction of a physician. My understanding is that the same goes for a NP, but I'm not 100% sure. Bottom line, stay in your lane.



NPs have a nursing license they can operate under.  Hence they can work somewhat independantly.

EMT-B off duty is doing first aid.  There is no reason why they can't do this off duty.  I can't see anyone having a problem with first aid. Is someone really going to have a problem if you bandage an actively bleeding wound? Probably not,

Who is carrying adhjuncts with them off duty?  Thats ridiculous.    

A paramedic would get into to alot trouble doing ALS off duty. Off course if carrying BLS adjuncts off duty is ridiculous, carrying ALS equip is even more ridiculous.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 12, 2010)

firecoins said:


> NPs have a nursing license they can operate under.  Hence they can work somewhat independantly.
> 
> EMT-B off duty is doing first aid.  There is no reason why they can't do this off duty.  I can't see anyone having a problem with first aid. Is someone really going to have a problem if you bandage an actively bleeding wound? Probably not,
> 
> ...



Haven't you ever been off duty and ran up on a collapsed patient to high-five them out of cardiac arrest or to beat the brakes off a bundle branch block?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Haven't you ever been off duty and ran up on a collapsed patient to high-five them out of cardiac arrest



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uqsPuQPmsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicRob (Sep 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uqsPuQPmsI[/YOUTUBE]



The Todd, FTW!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 12, 2010)

firecoins said:


> thats after 4 years of undergrad classes.



Well, if you want to be technical about it, thats after 12 years of primary and secondary school. I left out college since I have already finished that part. I try to be a forward looking person.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 12, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> 2 years of class, 2 years of rotations, then 3 in the residency...sign me up!



Health science first year (1)
Two non clinical years (3)
Two clinical years (5)
Trainee Intern (6) 
House Officer year (7)
Two years of basic anaesthesia training (9)
Three years of advanced anaesthesia training (12)

Where do I enrol?


----------



## 46Young (Sep 12, 2010)

firecoins said:


> NPs have a nursing license they can operate under.  Hence they can work somewhat independantly.



"Somewhat" independantly still implies some form of medical oversight, no?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 12, 2010)

46Young said:


> "Somewhat" independantly still implies some form of medical oversight, no?



yes but it varies on the state and by how much.  PAs aren't licensed and must have oversite.  Not true for NPs. NPs can open a clinic without an MD.  PAs can too if they hire an MD to oversee them.

In the Hudson Valley, NY MAC,  MDs and PAs in the ER are allowed to give paramedics orders but NPs aren't.  This is done on the basis that the PA has to do what the MD tells him but the NPs are independant.


----------



## slloth (Sep 13, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Once you get licensed.



x2

Id say once you get your patch your "technically" an EMT-B.  But being competent and being certified are two different things from what I am learning!  Some people always feel like they have much to learn while it seems other feel they knew everything half way through class.  Id want the first group as my partner or EMT at my door.


----------



## clibb (Sep 13, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> 2 years of class, 2 years of rotations, then 3 in the residency...sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this more complicated. In my county, you aren't really an EMT until you have passed an EMT class, passed a state exam, and been cleared to work in the county. Until you get cleared, you are little more than a trunk monkey sitting in the captain's seat.



I'm doing 5,5 - 6 years in Poland of medical school after summer of 2011. That's no pre-med. It's straight up medical school for 6 years. Why? Well, Sweden pays for my college in Europe


----------

